# Adding Probe Port to Horizon Pit



## Pat Razz (Jul 3, 2018)

Has anyone added a aftermarket probe port to a Horizon pit? I am concerned that my probes won’t last long if I keep running them through the door. I see Yoder sells them but was curious if anyone has experience with them.


----------



## bdskelly (Jul 3, 2018)

You might also look at the silicone discs on Weber units. Mine work great! B


----------



## waterdownrednec (Jul 4, 2018)

Based on info from the forum I bought one of these for my Horizon 16.  They make actual ports for probes but this is nearly the same but much more affordable.

*uxcell Stainless Steel 6.0-12.0mm M20 Cable Gland Connector with Locknut*


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jul 4, 2018)

I have same question bout my OC Brazos.    Seems to me that drilling through 1/4" steel is the difficult part


----------



## waterdownrednec (Jul 4, 2018)

Smoking Okie, it is tough. I just installed two add’l thermometers in the door and it took 3 step bits to get the 2 - 7/8” holes drilled.  All three bits are toast but, I don’t think it will be as difficult installing the probe gland as it’s not double steel like the main door.  But from what I read step bits and olive oil seem to be the trick.  Knowing nothing about drilling into thick metal, I was surprised how after every squeeze of olive oil the step bit peeled another layer of steel off but w/o it just sat there and spun.  It took A LOT of elbow grease with my high power drill.  Thought I was going to burn out my big drill it was so hot, kept having to take breaks. 

A metal person will know but I wondered if a straight 7/8” metal bit would have done better, don’t know.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jul 4, 2018)

waterdownrednec said:


> Based on info from the forum I bought one of these for my Horizon 16.  They make actual ports for probes but this is nearly the same but much more affordable.
> 
> *uxcell Stainless Steel 6.0-12.0mm M20 Cable Gland Connector with Locknut*



Thanks !!   I just bought two of these off Ebay for $3.10 each.    Hard to go wrong at that price.   Now,  I will have to get my FIL to help drill the holes,  he's retired electrician,  this is right down his alley.


----------



## Smokin Okie (Jul 4, 2018)

Do ya think this would get the job done ?

https://www.milwaukeetool.com/accessories/drilling/49-56-9607


----------



## busmania (Jul 10, 2018)

The key to drilling into metal is start with a small bit, go SLOW as possible with the bit and use lots of oil. If the drill is moving too fast, it just heats the bit and ruins it. I probably would not use a hole saw but that depends how big the hole needs to be. Start with small bit and work your way up. A step bit would be my preference before using a hole saw.


----------

